# [Compilation] Firefox 7 et Thunderbird 7 en stable

## brubru

Bonjour à tous,

Firefox et Thunderbird viennent de passer en stable sur notre distrib préférée, chouette un peu de nouveauté !

Un petit compte-rendu, des fois que ça intéresse les gens...

Je lance la compile, (je lis pas les messages   :Wink: ), ça plante, pas assez d'espace disque, je fais un peu de place, je recommence...

Ah il faut 4Go maintenant pour compiler tout ça ! ça a augmenté non ?   :Twisted Evil: 

(Bon je m'en suis sorti avec moins de 3Go pour Firefox).

Il n'y a pas que la taille de la build qui a augmentée, le temps de compile aussi.

Mais bon, je m'y attendais, environ 2h30 - 3h00 sur mon (plus trop récent) Athlon-XP 2800.

Il faudra peut-être se tourner vers les paquets binaires à l'avenir   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je regarde l'espace libre sur le disque, tiens plus que 630Mo   :Shocked: 

pourtant j'avais fait de la place juste avant pour la compilation ? donc une fois la build supprimée il devrait rester un peu plus !

Je regarde la taille des paquets installés: 

cave size firefox

682.61 MBytes

cave size thunderbird

753.32 MBytes

Ah ouais quand même c'est du paquet ça !   :Shocked: 

Après investigations:

307036	/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so.debug

307036	/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox/sdk/lib/libxul.so.debug

22820	/usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so

22820	/usr/lib/firefox/sdk/lib/libxul.so

4452		/usr/lib/firefox/omni.jar

Donc:

- En effet, paludis me garde les infos de debug dans un fichier séparé, mais habituellement ça représente pas 1500% du binaire   :Laughing:  !

  Avec emerge ça doit être FEATURES="splitdebug" pour l'équivalent.

  Bon je vais supprimer tout ça, je m'en sert pas de toute façon...

- Firefox duplique la libxul dans le sdk, c'est binairement identique, un joli exemple pour utiliser des hardlinks, non ?   :Wink: 

  je dois avoir un script qui me détecte cela quelque part... il faudra que je le ressorte

Voilà, j'espère que ce petit retour vous aura au moins diverti !  :Razz: 

----------

## _Seth_

merci ça m'a permis de découvrir l'option cave size de paludis. Ça pousse à utiliser paludis plutôt que emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> merci ça m'a permis de découvrir l'option cave size de paludis. Ça pousse à utiliser paludis plutôt que emerge 

 

Pour si peu ?  :Cool: 

```

$ equery s firefox

 * www-client/firefox-8.0

         Total files : 3803

         Total size  : 80.55 MiB

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Firefox duplique la libxul dans le sdk, c'est binairement identique, un joli exemple pour utiliser des hardlinks, non ?
> 
> 

 

Ouvre un bug.

----------

